# Eliminar interferencia en telefono Fijo



## luki (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola gente, encontre en un librillo de por ahi un circuito para colocar en la linea telefonica y que indique cuando se levante el tubo, sirve para que no te molesten cuando estas hablando en otra pieza.
la cuestion es que hice la PCB, arme todo, lo conecto a la caja donde sale el cable para el tel y cuando levanto el tubon se siente un ruido endemoniado cada 5 o 6 segundos.
alguien me puede ayudar con la aislacion o alguna sugerencia. GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 4, 2010)

El filtro de internet !!!!


----------



## jesmar (Jun 4, 2010)

ami se me ocurre mejor hacerlo con un micro esto configurando el adc del micro y como los voltajes de colgado es de 48 y descolgado 12 aproximadamente, aplicas un divisor de tencion de tal froma que puedas tener dos voltajes entre o y 5 activas una salida ddel micro con un led como indicador al momento que se lleve acabo la accion de descolgado en menos de una hora tendras un circuito funcional sin ruido. el prograa del micro es sencillo haces la rutina del adc y compara los valores de voltaje (colgado o descolgado) con la que te genera cada voltaje al ser verdadero un valor lo mandas a una rutina de encerder puerto de salida osea un bit
espero que no se te aga complicado o sea mucho el rollo


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2010)

No se justifica lo del micro me parece... eleva el costo del proyecto...


----------



## capitanp (Jun 4, 2010)

Ademas cuando tenes pulso de llamada quemas el adc del micro


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2010)

No necesariamente, se puede hacer el divisor y en la salida meter una resistencia en serie y un zener... pero es mas barato sin micro


----------



## leonhar (Jun 4, 2010)

lo mejor es colocar un acoplador optico,con el 4n25 te ahorras el puente de leds, solo le colocas una resistencia para otener los niveles de voltaje que desees y creo que el micro no es necesario pero ponle filtros de paso en la banda de los 350khz.


----------



## luki (Jun 5, 2010)

Gracias gente por la colaboracion, pero lo que pretendia era mantener el proyecto lo mas sencillo posible, la idea del filtro era mas o menos lo que estaba buscando sera cuestion de probar nomas. muchisimas gracias, y apenas pruebe les aviso!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 5, 2010)

jeje... era el filtro, que despistado luki


----------



## luki (Jun 6, 2010)

Bue gente muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, y a "capitanp" por dar en el blanco, ya solucione el problema del ruido, tenia la conexion del filtro mal hecha, ahora anda de 10. la proxima meta sera incluir el filtro al circuito pero bue, ya abrire otro tema para el filtro adsl casero.

PD: dejo la solucion de mi error muy simple por si alguien tiene el mismo problema!!

De la caja de la linea telefonica saque 2 cables al aparato que hice y otros 2 para el filtro y a su vez, del filtro nos conectamos al telefono, de esta forma tenia ruido la linea.
La forma correcta de hacerlo es conectar el filtro a la linea telefonica y del filtro sacar 4 cables, 2 para el telefono y 2 para el aparato y problema solucionado.

tenia un esquema super sencillo de paint pero nose como subir imagenes a un comentario.

 Bue, SUERTE PRINCIPIANTES JAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## Weisted (Jun 6, 2010)

Me imagine que era el filtro, puesto que se te estaba metiendo ruido. Que bueno que arreglaste tu problema!


----------



## jol45 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola.
Hay una solucion muy sencilla. la llamo Exclusor, y funciona de la siguente manera, se instala en ambas lineas a los telefonos, y si uno esta en uso el otro no funciona,
Los materiales son dos triac de 4 Amp o menos, 2 Diac de 20 Volt. (adjunto esquema y si no tienes diac se pueden reemplazar por 2 diodos Zener C/u)

Saludos


----------



## IngAbraham (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola 

Tengo una duda jol45,  tu circuito podria ayudarme a eliminar interferencia de una estacion de radio en mi telefono fijo?

lo que pasa es que escucho una estacion de radio AM cada que levanto el telefono. y no he podido eliminar la interferencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2010)

¿ Has probado con algún capacitor en paralelo con el teléfono ?

Saludos !


----------



## IngAbraham (Dic 14, 2010)

si, ya lo intenté con diferentes valores de capacitor, pero algunos muy chicos no la eliminan y otros muy grandes atenuan demasiado la señal de la linea.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 14, 2010)

yo tengo un problema parecido....que en realidad molesta a veces...porque es cuando esta mi vecino jeje

la cosa es que el tipo es un radio aficionado y tiene un bruta antena al lado de nuestra casa ¬¬
pero brutal!!
y  (cuando esta en su casa, a partir de la tardecita) parece que comienza a escuchar y cuando queres hablar por telefono se escuchan maso las voces de la radio.... un bajon!

 vos decis dosme que con un capacitor ya esta?? de cuanto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

O prueben un LC , una bobinita de unas pocas vueltas de alambre grueso en serio o en paralelo con un capacitor de supongamos 0,1 . . .  prueba y error.

¿ Y los filtros que vienen para internet en las líneas telefónicas ?

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 14, 2010)

con el filtro de internet no panza nada.....disminuye un poco no mas....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

Una Colt 45 podría eliminar todas las interferencias


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 14, 2010)

naaaa.......soy pacifista! 


y si lo deja prendido...y no se con que boton apagar el aparatejo???
mmm.....no se eliminaria....la interferencia digo jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

A la bala le hacés un agujero en la punta y le disparás aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa . . .  la bobina de antena


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 14, 2010)

claaaaro obvio que la antena...que mas sino??? 

por eso digo...mira si tiene un equipo de emergencia para transmitir y no se donde ta el boton??
jajaja que fruta....


----------



## unmonje (Dic 14, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> naaaa.......soy pacifista!
> 
> 
> y si lo deja prendido...y no se con que boton apagar el aparatejo???
> mmm.....no se eliminaria....la interferencia digo jejeje



Aqui LES   te dejo un filtro para telefono ...que nunca me fallo....


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 14, 2010)

gracias unmonje!!! 
lo voy a probar!


----------



## unmonje (Dic 14, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> claaaaro obvio que la antena...que mas sino???
> 
> por eso digo...mira si tiene un equipo de emergencia para transmitir y no se donde ta el boton??
> jajaja que fruta....



Aqui les dejo un filtro que nunca me fallo,,,,si es poco , todavia puedes aumentar los capacitores...al doble

No se en que pais vives,pero todavia puedes converzar con el/la tipo/a para que comprenda tu situaciòn y que acepte que su actividad es bastante particular e inùtil,ya que no hay GUERRA.

Tambien funciona quitarle los fusilbles al vecino ,cualquiera de ambos, los elèctricos ò los de su cabezota necia.


----------



## jol45 (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola IngAbraham y demas del Foro.

             El Circuito indicado por mi, es solo para evitar la intrusión de otros telefonos conectados en paralelo solamente. No tiene ningun efecto sobre señales de Radifrecuencia.
             Hace tiempo (cuando los telefonos no tenian electronica en su interior) se decia que el problema se producia por dos causas. La emisora de radio no estaba bien sintonizada y ajustada, y desparramaba mucho, y ó que alguna union de cables de la linea telefonica estaria suelta ó algo oxidada, la cual funcionaba como diodo detector.

         Muchos saludos 

          Una buena Navidad y muy mejor proximo Año.


----------

